# Proper format for Movie upload to TivO



## jsysgrj (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a number of AVI files I would like to watch on my TiVo.
Can anyone tell me the proper format to convert to so I can transfer them to my TiVo (Series 2) box.

I cannpt find any posts that give me an explanation.
If you links to posts I would appreciate it.
Thanks

John Galt


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Easiest thing to do is allow a program like pytivo to do it for you. There is a thread here in the Home Media Features and TivoToGo forum.

If you want to convert the files yourself, they need to be MPEG2. Depending on what recording quality you use on your box, I believe the resolutions are between 480x480 and 720x480.

Jason


----------



## jsysgrj (Jul 22, 2005)

TX,
Thanks for the info I will check it out.
Galt.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...ansferring_Video_from_a_PC_to_a_TiVo_DVR.html


----------

